# Ezjail update failed



## allan_sundry (Mar 29, 2013)

Hi!

I updated the server FreeBSD 8.2-p10 amd64 to 9.1-p1 amd64, and I want to update jails started ezjail. I downloaded the source, built the world and run the command [cmd=]ezjail-admin update -i[/cmd] but got the message 
	
	



```
can't create tank/ezjail/basejail dataset exist
```

What am I doing wrong?

I can remove the tank/ezjail/basejail, but it will complicate the ability to roll back to the old version.


----------



## allan_sundry (Mar 29, 2013)

System looked frozen, but the script worked - the end of the script took a long time (about 4 minutes on 8 core server), after which the script is resumed and update was successful


----------

